# Assassin's Creed movie trailer released



## mgrev (May 12, 2016)

funny thing: i clicked this before it appeared on the news section


----------



## Cortador (May 12, 2016)

That rap at the end killed it for me. :/


----------



## daxtsu (May 12, 2016)

Looks pretty cool, actually. Guess we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2016)

Hopefully, this won't be as buggy as Unity


----------



## daxtsu (May 12, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Hopefully, this won't be as buggy as Unity



It'll probably need 2 or 3 day 1 patches before it's stable. :^)

On a more serious note though, I hope they don't milk it with a lame cliffhanger ending; a standalone movie to draw people into the series would be nicer.


----------



## Prans (May 12, 2016)

Hope this one is fully debugged before release!


----------



## Ericzander (May 12, 2016)

Man, I don't wanna be a cynic but this doesn't look like it'll be good at all.  The cheesy dialogue, the chick smirking as she murders two dudes at 1:22.  The jumping off the tower (probably into a pile of hay) works in the games, but this stuff will not transfer well to a cinematic format.  Assassin's Creed is both too serious and too unrealistic to do what they're obviously trying to do.  

This is coming from someone who played it religiously from Altair to Edward; it just can't work out.


----------



## Joe88 (May 12, 2016)

looks like a big pile of sh*t
the curse of bad video game movies continues~


----------



## tech3475 (May 12, 2016)

Will it have microtransactions?


----------



## RustInPeace (May 12, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> looks like a big pile of sh*t
> the curse of bad video game movies continues~



That's what I was thinking somewhat. I'd watch it because I like Fassbender, but man. That trailer wasn't convincing. I don't know why I bother watching trailers, a lot of them are similar, using the same tired cliches and such. This one in particular used that sound drop Inception popularized. Since Inception did it, every fucking trailer, especially action ones, and even video games like Mortal Kombat X, use that sound drop effect. The rap is poop, I guess it's Kanye. Mixing some industrial techno babble with his rapping, sounds mismatched and dreadful. Of course he'd say "I am a God."

The actual footage in the movie, it's alright, I'm curious about how they depicted that era in history, there weren't long enough shots for me to tell if it was strong location shooting or just sets and green screens galore. In some ways it looked like current gen graphics. Also, 20th Century Fox bombed with Fantastic Four, and although it's different from AC, there's proof that they don't have a good rep heading into another adaptation of a piece of work.

Lastly, I assume this explains why there won't be an AC game this year, let's change it up and help Fox and Regency make a movie.


----------



## Bimmel (May 12, 2016)

Oh boy. Is this a Paul W. S. Anderson movie?


----------



## jumpman17 (May 12, 2016)

Oh good, they have all the things from the games in it. Running, jumping, more running, more jumping, the hay cart dive. I don't see any slow climbs up tall structures, minus points for them.

I'm getting a very Prince of Persia vibe from this. Where the movie looked visually pleasing and it seemed like they had the concept in the trailer, then the movie ended up being a visually pleasing mess.


----------



## MontyQ (May 12, 2016)

tech3475 said:


> Will it have microtransactions?


lol yup popcorn, soda and candy at inflated prices


----------



## Terenigma (May 12, 2016)

Not gonna lie, that trailer makes it look good and im kind of curious to see the movie. There are several pretty damn good actors in it for a video-game movie too!


----------



## Costello (May 12, 2016)

the trailer started off pretty decent but then... rap music seriously? awful choice of music.
second half of the trailer looked terrible too. I'll pass


----------



## Null-project (May 12, 2016)

Is it not directly trying to follow ac one or is this new guy going to replace alltir?


----------



## Pecrow (May 12, 2016)

tech3475 said:


> Will it have microtransactions?


If you preorder the movie tickets you get a small figure from the movie.
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/9/11188084/assassins-creed-movie-pre-order-tickets


----------



## Nevermore (May 12, 2016)

RIP Splinter Cell Movie (and francise, tbh)


----------



## Du'Islingr (May 12, 2016)

steveo said:


> Is it not directly trying to follow ac one or is this new guy going to replace alltir?


Based on the description above the video in the post, the answer would be its a new character. Really though Altairs story has already been told. Would make no sense to just retell it in a movie. So I guess think of it as likely a continuation after Syndicate would be my guess if we are going with that the movie is the reason why no AC game this year.


----------



## jDSX (May 12, 2016)

The plot of Assassin's Creed is by far my least favorite aspect of the games, any part dealing with the present/near-future, the Ancients and all that just takes me out of the experience immediately. I really wish they had just gone with historical fiction jumping through different eras and counties with each game.


----------



## Pecrow (May 12, 2016)

Why is this thread still opened... Movies from videogames $_%&. Assassins creed was good, over time it has decreased in quality like Heroes, where at one point we will just be happy that it will end.


----------



## kingsora831 (May 13, 2016)

Cant wait to watch him "eagle dive" every time to unlock the next scene in the movie.


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2016)

speaking as someone familiar with the games, the trailer looks fine (apart from the music, ugh), but for someone with no previous knowledge of the game setting, the trailer is a confusing mess. They better make a new one fast, or they'll alienate everyone who hasn't played the game. 



Spoiler: Also...










[/spoiiler]


----------



## ov3rkill (May 13, 2016)

Can't wait to play Assassin's Creed Movie The (Video) Game in Virtual Reality.


----------



## Haider Raza (May 14, 2016)

Boring!!!! & they claim themselves a god. They don't even know what god means. Brainless people!!!


----------



## WeedZ (May 14, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> If you preorder the movie tickets you get a small figure from the movie.
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/9/11188084/assassins-creed-movie-pre-order-tickets


I thought you were making a "preorder now at gamestop" joke until I clicked the link. Wtf.


----------



## chaosrunner (May 15, 2016)

wow et for Atari looks better

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

when tinder live action is better


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2016)

It's going to be shit. I am not even saying that to troll, I know it's going to be shit because it's always shit.


----------



## WeedZ (May 15, 2016)

I think it'll be one of those movies you just download


----------



## Pecrow (May 15, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I think it'll be one of those movies you just download


Its not worth the hdd space, ill just stream it. Maybe.


----------

